# Borderlands the Pre-Sequel: Quest- und Gameplay-Probleme



## karthago2 (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

hab ein paar kleinere Problemchen im neuen Borderlands:
1. In Triton Flats gibt's bei mir noch ein Ausrufezeichen (also die Questgeber-Marker) mit der Bezeichnung "Nichts ist umsonst". Das ist da beim (bzw. im) Darksiders HQ, direkt neben der Schnellreisestation. Da komm ich aber, auch mit dem Sprung-Pad nicht hin. Bei mir ist da normale Schwerkraft (wie zB in Concordia), nicht so wie sonst auf der Map.
2. Bei der Geheimraum-Suche Quest in Pytis Falls finde ich das 1. Echo nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?
3. Ich habe keine Schild-Ladeverzögerung. Komischerweise lädt sich mein Schild unmittelbar nach einem Treffer wieder auf, obwohl ich einen Tediore-Schild mit einer Ladeverzögerung von 5,1 nutze. Am Oz-Kit oder am Mod liegts auch nicht.
4. Ich nutze die Laserwaffe aus Sub-Level 13 (die Geisterjagd), habe aber das Gefühl das die ein wenig overpowered ist. Selbst Endbosse haben gegen die nur wenig Chanche, und selbst (von den Werten her) bessere Waffen kommen gegen die nicht an.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## HenningSchulz (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, im selben Raum wo das 2te Tonband liegt, wenn du da stehst einmal auf die andere Seite gucken, genau über dem O2 Generator ist ein Steg, da rüber springen und schon hast du es. Beim HQ von den Darksiders musst du aufs Modul schießen was mit Kabel am Sprungpad angeschlossen ist.


----------

